# PC friert beim Spielen immer ein ..



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. März 2007)

Hi.
Irgendwie hat mein PC jetzt ein Problem mit Spielen ... Es friert nach einer Zeit einfach alles ein und ich kann den Resetknopf drücken.  
Meistens bin ich sogar nichtmal am Spielen sondern erst in irgendeinem Menü.
Z.B wenn ich Neverwinter Nights 2 spielen will, freezed das irgendwann während der Charakter-Erstellung, oder bei Warcraft 3, während im B.Net noch auf Spieler gewartet wird, also bevor das eigentliche Spiel geladen ist ...

Ich frag mich jetzt nur, wie ich das Problem finden soll.
Der PC friert einfach ein, nichts geht mehr (der Sound hängt sich auch auf).
Wie soll ich jetzt überhaupt erstmal rausfinden wo das Problem liegt?
Es kann ja an ziemlich vielen Dingen legen ...

Abgesehen von den Spelen läuft der PC, abgesehen von ein paar kleineren Macken, die irgendwie jeder PC nach ein paar Jahren hat, recht gut.

Also wie gesagt, es geht erstmal darum, herauszufinden, wo das Problem überhaupt liegt ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. März 2007)

Mh... welches Betriebssystem hast du? evtl. in letzter Zeit nen Treiberupdate gemacht? wenn ja: alten Treiber aufspielen... bei nein: aktuellen Treiber installieren...
vllt Hilft auch eine DirectX-Update... aber dafür müsste das schon richtig alt sein


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. März 2007)

Mal die Temperatur von CPU, RAM und GPU überprüft ?
Ist der häufigste Grund für das Einfrieren von PCs bei Spielen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. März 2007)

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP 
An Treibern hab ich in der letzten Zeit nur den Catalyst von Ati installiert, daran liegts aber glaub ich nicht.

Auf die Temperatur hab ich echt noch nicht geachtet ... Kannst du mir vielleicht irgendein Tool empfehlen, was sich dafür eignet? Und ab welcher Temperatur wirds kritisch, bzw wahrscheinlich, dass es an der Temperatur liegt?
Irgendwo sollte sich die Temperatur beim Erstellen eines Charakters (der Rechner wird ja nicht so übermäßig strapaziert) aber auch in Grenzen halten ... Sonst schmiert er mir auch nicht ab, wenn ich irgnedwas kompiliere, entpacke, oder sonstige Rechenintensiven Vorgänge starte.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. März 2007)

Tritt das bei jedem Spiel auf oder nur bei einem Einzigen?
Temperaturen kann man mit Everest, Rivatuner, ATI-Tool, Speedfan erfassen...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. März 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Tritt das bei jedem Spiel auf oder nur bei einem Einzigen?
> Temperaturen kann man mit Everest, Rivatuner, ATI-Tool, Speedfan erfassen...



Auch während dem Spiel? Oder am liebsten wäre mir ja immer noch ein Programm, welches im Sekundentakt die Temperatur in irgendein File schreibt oder so.
Und das Problem tritt bei ziemlichen jedem Spiel auf, bei normalen Anwendungen aber irgendwie nicht Natürlich nicht bei so 10 Jahre alten Spielen, dafür braucht man ja wahrscheinlich nichtmal eine Grafikkarte 

Wie gesagt tritt das Problem auch während man noch in irgendwelchen Menüs ist auf, also es ist egal, ob ich gerade irgendwelche Einstellungen einstelle oder mich in einer actionreichen Szene im Spiel befinde ...


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. März 2007)

Ohne genaue Hardwareangaben wird es schwer zu sagen welche Temperaturen in Ordnung sind. zB Darf ein P4 heiser werden als ein AthlonXP....
Poste am besten mal deine Messergebnisse und die genauen Hardwareangabe hier.

Einen anderen Treiber zu testen ist übrigens auch immer einen Versuch wert, oftmals haben bestimmte Versionen von Treibern einfach Probleme.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. März 2007)

Rivatuner speichert die GPU Daten gut ab und Speedfan hat in my humble opinion auch ne Protokollfunktion...


----------



## chmee (4. März 2007)

Stehenbleiben bei Spielen..
Schließe mich Teacs Aussagen an, zB mit MBM die Temp im Auge behalten,
während Du irgendwelche 3D-Benchmarks oder Spiele laufen lässt. Du kannst
viele Spiele auch Windowed (anstatt Fullscreen) laufen lassen. 

Besserer GPU-Kühler, zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter, uU auch Netzteil zu schwach etc..

mfg chmee


----------

